# jusqu'à ce que + mode & temps



## gvergara

Salut:
Un ami forer a posté:

_J'étais d'accord avec toi sur ce point *jusqu'à ce que je lise* dans le TLFI:......_

Est-ce juste dû au langage peu soigné du personnage ?

Je comprends pas pour quoi il a utilisé le subjonctif, car à mon avis il n'y a aucun rapport au futur. Il est Français, lui, je crois pas qu'il se trompe là. Pourriez-vous me l'expliquer?. Merci, au revoir

Gonzalo
-------

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Eh bien... *jusqu'à ce que* est toujours suivi du subjonctif. Je ne saurais trop quoi dire d'autre !


----------



## gvergara

C'est-à-dire, la phrase suivante _J'ai fait l'amour avec ma copine jusqu'à ce que mes parents *soient *arrivée._ est correcte?


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmmm... j'auraient plutôt utilisé le subjonctif présent : ... jusqu'à ce que mes parents arrivent.


----------



## Calamitintin

gvergara said:


> _J'ai fait l'amour avec ma copine jusqu'à ce que mes parents *soient *arrivé*s*._


Joli exemple  Et je dirais aussi arrivent 
++
Cal


----------



## gvergara

Mais dans ce cas-là, on ne peut pas différencier l'un de l'autre. Si le sujet de la subordonnée était _vous_, vous diriez _J'ai fait l'amour avec ma copine jusqu'à ce que vous arriviez_?


----------



## Calamitintin

Exactement !


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Excusez-moi, mais je peux pas encore me convaincre de ce que je viens d'apprendre. Vous pouvez tous jurer que la conjonction _jusqu'à ce que_ veut *toujours* le subjonctif?. Je vous demande ça parce que je croyais que les modes _Indicatif_ et _Subjonctif_ alternaient selon le contexte, mais on m'a dit qu'en français on utilise tout seulement le subjonctif. Et en plus, parce que sur Google il y a bien de résultats contenant jusqu'à ce que + _Indicatif_. Merci, au revoir

Gonzalo


----------



## CapnPrep

[_jusqu'à ce que _+ indicatif] est « _rare, vieilli_ » selon le TLFi. Autrefois, après cette conjonction on avait effectivement le choix entre l'indicatif (pour exprimer un fait réel) et le subjonctif (pour exprimer une incertitude). Mais ceci n'est valable que pour « la langue classique, jusqu'au XVIIIe siècle ». 

Il va falloir que vous vous résigniez à employer exclusivement le subjonctif après _jusqu'à ce que_. Désolé !


----------



## Nanon

Gonzalo, je suis prête à jurer sur le Grevisse ce qui suit :


> Quand il y a postériorité ou simultanéité par rapport au fait exprimé, on met l'indicatif.
> _Quand nous aurons fini, nous partirons. (...)_
> 
> Quand il y a antériorité, on met le subjonctif.
> _Je resterai ici jusqu'à ce que vous reveniez._



Mais il ajoute :


> Après _jusqu'à ce que_, on met parfois l'indicatif quand on veut marquer la réalité du fait.
> _Ils demeurèrent prostrés jusqu'à ce qu'une main leur *toucha *l'épaule (Mauriac). _(Et non : "touchât" - mais c'est moi qui ajoute cette forme pour illustrer l'exemple, pas Grevisse)


(je n'ai que la petite édition, la "Nouvelle grammaire française" de Grevisse et Goosse)

Ceci dit, il est significatif que ce contre-exemple soit au passé, car c'est la preuve, dans ce cadre, qu'il s'agit d'un fait réel.

Dans l'immense majorité des cas, il faut donc se résigner à employer le subjonctif avec *jusqu'à ce que*. […]


----------



## timpeac

Nanon said:


> Ceci dit, il est significatif que ce contre-exemple soit au passé,


Et littéraire.


----------



## geve

timpeac said:


> Et littéraire.


Et à la 3ème personne du singulier : on n'entend pas la différence, ça ne peut donc pas nous hérisser l'oreille. 

Si on transpose... _Ils demeurèrent prostrés jusqu'à ce que je leur touchasse l'épaule_ ?


----------



## Ofboir

Je pense que c'est la formule correcte mais bien sûr, nous les français, on aime pas beaucoup l'imparfait du subjonctif, qui est tout simplement remplacé par le subjonctif présent.

Donc la question à se poser est : est-ce qu'on dirait plutôt _Ils demeurèrent prostrés jusqu'à ce que je leur touchai l'épaule _ou _Ils demeurèrent prostrés jusqu'à ce que je leur touche l'épaule_ ?

Moi je vote pour la 2e, la 1ere sonne très très bizarre ... (ou littéraire soit)


----------



## geve

Ah mais oui, bien sûr, je me suis tout mélangé les pinceaux.  L'équivalent de _jusqu'à ce qu'il leur toucha _(passé simple)... est bien _jusqu'à ce que je leur touchai _(passé simple).
Mais effectivement, _jusqu'à ce que je leur touchasse_ (subjonctif imparfait) me choque tout autant, et - bizarrement - plus que _jusqu'à ce qu'il leur touchât_ (subjonctif imparfait itou). On a tendance à utiliser davantage le subjonctif présent, en effet !

Mais ce n'est pas la première fois qu'un temps de conjugaison me paraît plus naturel (ou moins affecté) à certaines personnes qu'à d'autres ; à commencer par le passé simple, dont j'ai dû récemment vérifier la conjugaison aux 1ère et 2ème personnes du pluriel pour être sûre de ne pas dire une bêtise à des non-francophones.  Mais franchement, "vous prîtes", ça vous paraît naturel, à vous ?


----------



## gvergara

Salut les Jurers:
Je dois admettre que je devrai me soumettre à cette règle qui, comme hispanophone, me semble si bizarre. Je devrais refuser de le faire, mais les preuves sont si claires qu' il ne me reste rien d'autre que d'utiliser le subjonctif. Merci de toutes vos réponses

Gonzalo, le resigné


----------



## itka

gvergara said:


> il ne me reste rien d'autre que d'utiliser le subjonctif.


Résigne-toi !  Mais s'il te plaît, une fois pour toutes : emploie le subjonctif *présent* ou *passé*... Oublie l'imparfait !

_Je le répèterai jusqu'à ce que vous le sachiez.
Je l'ai répété jusqu'à ce que vous l'ayez su._

L'imparfait du subjonctif n'est supportable qu'à la troisième personne du singulier (comme souvent le passé simple d'ailleurs, encore qu'il soit un peu moins lourd). Le plus facile est de l'ignorer purement et simplement.


----------



## geostan

J'emploie toujours le subjonctif après «jusqu'à ce que». Si je veux insister sur la réalité du fait, je peux toujours recourir à «jusqu'au moment où», expression qui veut l'indicatif.

Cheers!


----------



## timpeac

À en juger par certains messages ci-dessus il y en a qui préfèrent dans tous les cas le présent, n'est-ce pas ? Par exemple :

_Je l'ai répété jusqu'à ce que vous le sachiez._

C'est juste ?


----------



## geve

Je pense être de ces gens-là, en effet, qui utilisent plus spontanément le subjonctif au présent.
(je dis "pense", parce qu'à force de ruminer le sujet, je ne suis plus sûre de ce que je dis vraiment, quand je n'y fais pas attention...) 
Ceci dit, _Ils sont demeurés là jusqu'à ce que je leur aie touché l'épaule_ me paraît tout à fait acceptable, quand même. On a l'habitude d'employer les verbes _être_ et _avoir_ au subjonctif présent, et là il ne s'agit que de leur ajouter le participe passé du verbe en question, alors c'est facile...

_Ils sont restés jusqu'à ce que nous leur demandions de partir. _
_Ils sont restés jusqu'à ce que nous leur ayons demandé de partir._ 
=> les deux me vont ; je dirais peut-être plus facilement la première car elle est plus concise, plus légère que la seconde.

_Ils sont restés (_ou _ils restèrent) jusqu'à ce que nous leur demandassions de partir._ => jamais, même à l'écrit, sauf pour blaguer !


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Peut-on avoir cette construction:

(un verbe a l'imparfait) + (jusqu'à ce que) + (le subjoncif présent)

par exemple: Il était de très bonne humeur jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte.

Est-ce correcte?


----------



## tilt

C'est tout à fait correct, et même assez courant.
Je ne m'étais jamais posé la question jusqu'à ce que je la lise ici.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui, c'est *correct*.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Comment peut-on expliquer cette structure grammaticale?


----------



## tilt

Quel point te parait obscur, BenVitale ?

_Jusqu'à_ _ce que _précède une action qui dure dans le temps, ce qui justifie l'imparfait.

Le subjonctif, lui, suit toujours cette locution.
Est-ce le fait qu'il soit au présent plutôt qu'au passé qui te dérange, alors ?


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Le verbe dans la proposition principale est conjugué au temps imparfait, tandis que dans la proposition subordonnée le verbe est au présent du subjonctif. Comment expliquer cela?


----------



## tilt

_Jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte_ n'est pas vraiment un présent. Cette proposition mentionne un évènement sans préciser le moment où il survient. Il est aussi neutre vis à vis de la chronologie que _jusqu'à son départ_.

On peut l'utiliser indifféremment dans une phrase au passé, au présent ou au futur :
_- Il est resté jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte.
- Il reste jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte.
- Il restera jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte.

_Si on mettait le subjonctif au passé (_jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit partie_), ce serait pareil.
La seule chose différente serait alors le moment _évoqué :
- Jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte = le moment de son départ
- Jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit partie = après son départ
_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Mais dans cette phrase, la durée de l'action "rester" est bien déterminée et précisée par "jusqu'à ce que", donc ne serait-ce pas mieux de mettre le verbe au passé composé ? comme on dit, je crois, "Il _est resté_* jusqu'à 9 heures*.". Non ?


----------



## tilt

_Il a été de très bonne humeur jusqu'à ce qu'elle parte._
Oui, ça marche aussi. Mais j'avoue ne pas voir de réelle différence avec l'imparfait dans ce cas-là.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Pourrait-on dire:
Il était de très bonne humeur jusqu'à ce qu'elle partît.


----------



## tilt

Euh...
_Jusqu'à ce qu'il [partît_ / _fût parti] _sont a priori grammaticalement corrects (on en trouve quelques rares références sur Google), mais personne aujourd'hui n'utiliserait de telles formes. Elles sont tellement inhabituelles que je ne saurais dire quelles nuances elles ajouteraient par rapport à celles que j'ai citées.


----------



## unikasian

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir quel temps il faut employer après une telle structure: 

Elle s'était mise à le harcéler jusqu'à qu'il ait consenti ou eût consenti à faire ... 

A l'oral le premier est plus familier, mais je me demandais si à l'écrit le deuxième est recevable? 

Donc, Plus que parfait + jusqu'à ce que + {subjonctif passé ou subjonctif plus-que-parfait}? 

Merci ^^


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

Je crois que le subjontif pasé s'impose là :

Elle s'était mise à le harc*e*ler jusqu'à ce qu'il consentît à .... A vérifier, comme le suggère Cephlanot. C'est une suggestion instinctive.


----------



## luklamainfroide

Alors, tout à fait instinctivement (et au risque d'irriter les esthètes de la conjugaison) je suggèrerais :
Elle s'était *mis* à le harceler jusqu'à ce qu'il *consente* à...

PS : J'en profite pour rectifier l'accord du participe. C'est une correction "à l'oreille" mais je pense qu'elle est fondée.


----------



## janpol

sl l'on respecte la règle :
Elle s'était *mise* à le harceler jusqu'à ce qu'il *consentît* à...
on dit plutôt :
Elle s'était *mise* à le harceler jusqu'à ce qu'il *consente* à...


----------



## zopqwe

Et pour le verbe être? Par exemple:

_- On a dû attendre jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit plus tranquille.
- Je suis resté jusqu'à ce que je sois trop fatigué.
_
Ces deux constructions (surtout la deuxième) m'ont l'air tout à fait bizarre, même si, à en croire tous les participants de ce forum, l'utilisation du subjonctif présent s'impose (au moins, dans la langue parlée) dans cette structure.
Alors, qu'en pensez-vous? Subjonctif présent aussi pour le verbe être, ou pas?


----------



## matoupaschat

Aucun doute: subjonctif présent aussi pour _être.
_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

J' aimerais ajouter le suivant:

On sait que le subjonctif se trouve systématiquement après la locution conjonctive, *"jusqu'à ce que"*

Et que la principale exprime un fait antérieur, mais le verbe dans la principale n' est pas nécessairement conjugué au passé.


E.g. Attends-moi ici jusqu'à ce que je revienne


----------



## zaki.fr

Bonjour,

Dans la phrase suivante, je veux savoir pourquoi on a utilisé le subjontif , " je ne vais pas attendre jusqu'à ce que le diner soit cuit "

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Donaldos

Le subjonctif est le mode habituel après _jusqu'à ce que_ (la réalisation de l'événement étant ici de plus virtuelle).

Cependant :


> Après _jusqu'à ce que_, on met encore parfois l'indicatif quand on veut marquer la réalité du fait [...]



mais :


> De nos jours, au lieu de _jusqu'à ce que_, pour marquer un fait réel, on emploie ordinairement _jusqu'au moment où_ :
> 
> _]'ai compté des siècles sur la mer et sur la route d'Hyères, JUSQU'AU MOMENT OÙ la grille de la villa s'est ouverte devant moi _(E.-M. DE VOGüÉ, _Jean d'Agrève_, p. 152).
> _Les danseurs frappaient le sol du pied [...J JUSQU'AU MOMENT OÙ [...J ils s'écroulaient à bout de forces_ (Y. GANDON, _Captain Lafortune_, p.131).



(_Le Bon Usage)_

Cette répartition des modes entre les deux expressions est reprise chez Larousse :


> Jusqu’à ce que (+ subjonctif) : _il vous relancera jusqu’à ce que vous finissiez par lui céder_.
> 
> Jusqu’au moment où (+ indicatif) :_ il vous relancera jusqu’au moment où vous céderez._


----------



## Miguel_Classical

Salut à tous,

Pourquoi n'est-il pas "jusqu'à ce qu'ils *eussent* tous perdu la vie" dans la phrase suivante?

Enfin, se ruant tous à la fois, les Hellènes les tuaient, les égorgeaient et déchiraient les membres des malheureux, *jusqu’à ce qu’ils eurent tous perdu la vie*.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

L'indicatif après _jusqu'à ce que_ est rare et vieilli, mais votre texte date du XIXe siècle…

De nos jours, seul le subjonctif est approprié et on dirait : _jusqu'à ce qu'ils *aient* tous perdu la vie_.


----------



## pascalfor

Bonjour,
Dans la phrase suivante, je n'arrive pas à me décider si le subjonctif est approprié. J'ai encore des lacunes dans la manière d'utiliser ce temps.


> Elle grandit comme tel pendant près de trente ans jusqu'à ce qu'elle *fût* renvoyée.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui le subjonctif est approprié. Soit à l'imparfait comme vous l'avez écrit, soit au présent comme on l'emploie le plus souvent aujourd'hui_ "jusqu'à ce qu'elle soit renvoyée"._
Note : Elle grandit comme _telle_, je suppose.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le subjonctif est bien le *mode* approprié après _jusqu'à ce que_. Dans ce mode, l'imparfait est en revanche un *temps* littéraire, absent de la langue courante. La suggestion de Bezoard est ainsi beaucoup plus naturelle de nos jours.



Bezoard said:


> Note : Elle grandit comme _telle_, je suppose.


Tout dépend du contexte. Si _tel_ se réfère à un mot masculin qui précède, la phrase proposée par pascalfor est correcte.


----------



## pascalfor

Merci et désolé si le sujet avait déjà été abordé, mais je n'avais pas trouvé en faisant la recherche.


----------

